# p.long pelvic galareya reef compatibility



## offthedeepend (Apr 7, 2008)

I have really fallen for these fish - thinking about bidding on them in a fish auction. Are they very aggressive and would they be good tankmates for the ones I have? Its a 55 gallon with 12 fish currently:
5 kenyii lombardoi ( 2 male/ 3 female)- I know these can be aggressive
3 ps. elongatus
4 lab. caeruleus

I heard I should overpopulate to reduce aggression, just not sure with what.
thanks!


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

I have ZLP's in a tank with different mbuna, peacocks, and haps. Aggression is very minimal in the tank. I lost my dominant male ZLP not too long ago. When he was breeding he could be a royal pain, but that's pretty typical with cichlids. I have not had experience with kenyi, but I would believe that they would be more dominant than the ZLP.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Typical zebra aggression, nothing above normal...

And I wouldn't be anywhere near as concerned about keeping the long pelvics in this size tank as I would the kenyi that you already have. :wink:

Kim


----------



## offthedeepend (Apr 7, 2008)

yes I have since found out about the Kenyii - but I have them now (the LFS which specializes in cichlids was NO help in choosing species). My question is should I add in MORE fish in hopes of reducing aggression or leave it at 12 fish??

thanks!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm just not sure I would add any other Pseudotropheus to the tank.

I think if you want to try (and it will be difficult) to get some semblance of peace in the tank, you'll have to remove at least one of the kenyi males.

Ps. zebra Long pelvics are great fish, but in a 55G tank, planning to keep the fish you currently have, I wouldn't add another species. (Have you seen the females? They are really a drab fish, so you would only gain the male as far as colour goes...)

I would expand my Yellow labs and elongatus to larger groups, and remove a kenyi male. The yellow labs will be more enjoyable in a larger group.

Or if you're really sold on the zebra long pelvics, replace the elongatus with them. :thumb:

Kim


----------



## offthedeepend (Apr 7, 2008)

you are probably right to remove the kenyii male- that should be fun- catching him. The LFS will take him - no real money or exchange in trade though. I guess I will keep the labs and add to them, say up to 8? keep the p. elongatus, I think they might be all males though. and keep the 3 female - one male kenyii.
thanks for the input


----------

